# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Utilisation de JLayeredPane

## Aurel_

Salut
Le truc c'est que je veux superposer plusieurs images les unes sur les autres.La mthode qui semble falloir utiliser est le JLayeredPane. J'ai regard un peu partout pour savoir bien l'utilis. Mais quand je fais mon code il m'affiche mes 2 images (que j'affiche lorsque je clique sur un bouton) mais l'une  ct de l'autre alors je vous demande ce qui ne vas pas


```

```

----------


## AliLoU`

tes add me paraissent bizarre

essaye a :

P24.add(iconI,new Integer(0));
P24.add(iconI2,new Integer(1));

----------


## Aurel_

Non l il me met encore les 2 image cte  cte et si je clique encore sur le bouton il me met l'image qui as le plus grand nombre(Integer(1)) et retire l'autre.Et en plus il me met une grosse erreur


```

```

P24.add(iconI,10,0);
-->en fait j'avais mis 10 car je pensait que c'tait pareil que new Integer(10) et 0 car vu que je travail sous eclipse on peu mettre un int en plus pour la position  et si je met
P24.add(iconI,new Integer(0),0);
P24.add(iconI2,new Integer(1),1);
et bien j'ai plus d'erreur mais les image sont encore cote  cote

----------


## Aurel_

Bien apparement le probleme est difficile (ou alors sa parle  personne le JLayeredPane  ::cry::  )
Moi meme je comprend pas j'ai adapter l'exemple pour ce que je veux (voir message prcedement) mais sa marche pas
http://www-lium.univ-lemans.fr/~lehu.../tp3/Base.java

----------


## Aurel_

C'est bon j'ai trouv.Pour ceux que sa pourrais intresser (superposer 2 images sa peux tre intressant quand meme)
il suffisait de mettre P24.show()  la place de P24.revalidate() , me demander pas pourquoi j'ai pas approfondie la question.

----------


## Vincman87

Moi je touche rien...

Jtai fais un PM Aurel_ ...

Je n'arrive dj pas  afficher ce que tu dis... Quelqu'un aurait un code complet ? Pour que j'essaye de comprendre ?

Merci

----------

